# TAwhatley...terry how 'bout an Update.



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

How is Blanca doing? Have you had a chance to show her to your rehabber friend or take her in for an xray? 
My girls keep asking if you have posted anything yet, I tell them it hasn't even been a week yet, give her some time!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Margaret and family!

Blanca is doing very well. My rehabber friend has seen and examined her. She concurs that the object going through the body has been there for a very long time and cautioned about being very careful in considering surgical removal of the object and the "growth". Due to the length of time the object has been in the body, my rehabber friend felt it likely that there may be some very complex involvement with veins and internal organs that would make surgery a risky proposition. We will be seeking the advice of an expert avian vet tomorrow and getting x-rays at that time. I'll post again once I know what the vet has to say about the situation.

Terry


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the update Terry. We appreciate it.


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*did she get seen...*

by a vet yet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Margaret,

No, not yet. The vet had to cancel on us yesterday due to a family emergency. It will probably be Monday or Tuesday before he can reschedule us. I'll keep you posted. 

Blanca continues to do very well.

Terry


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*ok...*

terry,

just post when ever she gets into the Vet's office. 

Thanks again,

Margaret & family


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

margaretco said:


> terry,
> 
> just post when ever she gets into the Vet's office.
> 
> ...


Darn! Talk about a cliff hanger! I, too, was wondering what the Vet said!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update On Blanca*

Blanca had her vet visit earlier today. It appears that the object going through her lower body is a wooden arrow shaft or something similar. Fortunately, it missed all the vital organs and is very encapsulated inside the body. For the present, the vet has suggested leaving things as they are but will review the x-rays with some colleagues and advise further in a couple of days. He felt that Blanca was in no imminent danger and not in any pain, so all is well.

I'll let you know when I hear back from him.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, poor thing. Glad she is in no discomfort now, but what she must have been through.

Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*thanks Terry*








I was hoping I was wrong on this one...that she wasn't shot with an arrow, but not. I hope she continues to do well with you and thank you very very much for caring for her. If we can do anything for her from here, let me know. I am trying to attach another photo of her in front of my closet mirror...but not sure if it will work. I didn't do it last time, my husband did!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Margaret .. one too many http's and no closing .. the above link appears to be working. Blanca is just such a lovely, gentle, and special pigeon!

Terry


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*yeah...*

Terry I suck at computer img junk...but apparently I am learning! lol

here she is looking at herself and all around. this was taken the night before we took her to you.


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*hey Terry!*

so I take it Blanca didn't need surgery? How is she doing? I started back to this week...so I am not on the computer as much as before. how are things?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Margaret,

Blanca is doing fine and has now been here long enough to be with "buddies" (other pigeons). I am checking her "spike" and the resulting encapsulation every day to be sure nothing is bigger or has moved per the vet's instructions .. so far, so good. She is just the most lovely and delightful of pigeons. I think she may have found a "close" friend here .. as in mate .. we shall see.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really glad to hear Blanca is doing well, Terry! She is quite a lovely pigeon!

Hope all continues to go well and she will find a mate...

Do you think she will ever be able to lay eggs??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Do you think she will ever be able to lay eggs??


Well, that's a good question, Shi. The "spike" goes right through her lower body, so I don't know. We have another vet check in a week or so, so I will try to remember to ask about the egg laying.

Meanwhile, Blanca is fine, beautiful, and I think falling in love.

Terry


----------

